# Stopwatch?



## DMB5mil (Sep 26, 2008)

Are they allowed into the exam? I forget.

Thanks.


----------



## jproctor6 (Sep 29, 2008)

DMB5mil said:


> Are they allowed into the exam? I forget.
> Thanks.


I took the test this April in North Carolina. I had a digital wrist watch that I was using as a stop watch. The only stipulations were that I had to turn the "beep" off and it had to be kept on the floor if not worn on my wrist. They wouldn't allow me to keep it on the table top.

I'm assuming that similar rules apply for a regular "sports style" stop watch. I'm guessing they probably won't allow it on the table top and it shouldn't beep (even when pressing start/stop buttons).

You may want to call your state board to be certain. Rules may vary.

Jason


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Sep 29, 2008)

In TX, you couldn't have clocks of any kind on the table. Floor was fine, but nothing could make noise. I don't know if I've ever seen a stopwatch that didn't make noise...

I wore a wristwatch and wrote down in the front of my test booklet what time my watch said when the exam started.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 29, 2008)

IMO, a stopwatch or similar 'timing device' would only serve as an absurd little distraction. Use a non-beeping wrist-watch &amp; keep track of time real-time


----------



## Enginnneeer (Sep 29, 2008)

As long as it doesnt make noise you should be ok.



TXengrChickPE said:


> I wore a wristwatch and wrote down in the front of my test booklet what time my watch said when the exam started.


This is my most consistant test strategy since taking standardized tests as a kid. I also write the required stop time so I wont have to cause harm to my brain...


----------

